# مُسَاعَدة{ Petrophysics & Well Logging



## جُيُولوجِيَّـة ~’ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدلي مسسااءكُم


آرِيــد [ مثاال ] بشرح تفصيلي - عن علاقة Petrophysics بـــــالـــــ Well Logging

وَ شُكرا مُقدما :84:​


----------



## جُيُولوجِيَّـة ~’ (23 أكتوبر 2011)

للرفــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## محمد الاكرم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام
البتروفيزياء هي دراسة الخواص الفيزيائيه والكيميائيه للصخور. خلال وبعد اجراء حفر آبار النفط ، الادوات الخاصة توفر عينات الصخور وقياس الخصائص الفيزيائيه للصخور اسفل الحفره. ويستعمل البيروفييائيون تقنية well logging لهاذا الهدف وثم معرفتهم وخبرتهم وبرامج الحاسوب الخاصة، لتقدير نوع الصخور، المساميه ، الضغط، والنفاذيه وتشبع السوائل (النفط ، الغازوالماء) داخل الصخر.
لك ملف رائع
http://petrofed.winwinhosting.net/upload/30May-01June11/6.pdf

وفقك الله


----------



## PET ENG (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على الملف الفيد


----------



## جُيُولوجِيَّـة ~’ (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألـــف شِكر لـــكَ عَلى الملَف الأكثر من رآئِع*

*أسأل الله أن يوفقكَ ويحفظكَ*​


----------

